# Open Letter of Gratitude to SS Members



## FacFortia (Feb 10, 2017)

Dear members of ShadowSpear,

Yesterday I received a phone call from my recruiter informing me that operations section had approved my request to move my ship date forward to April and my job request for RECON.

Words cannot describe how ecstatic I feel and my excitement to truly begin my journey to become a Marine and a member of the SOF community. Those of you that know my story are aware of the trials and tribulations I faced from my initial enlistment date until now- losing 30 lbs to be able to enlist, reaching levels of physical fitness I never knew I could attain in order to be approved ship to boot under an HZ contract, among other things. I know I still have a long journey ahead of me, but I could not have gotten to where I am now without the guidance of the veteran and active duty members of this forum. For that, I am eternally grateful. 

Semper Fi,

Poolee Dan Rigsby


----------



## Grunt (Feb 10, 2017)

Great news! Keep us posted on your progress when you can! Best of fortune to you!


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Feb 10, 2017)

C


----------



## Teufel (Feb 10, 2017)

Don't quit!


----------



## FacFortia (Feb 10, 2017)

Teufel said:


> Don't quit!


I've already made the decision in my mind that no matter what happens, I will not quit. Where my body shows weakness, my mind will show strength through my resolve.


----------



## Grunt (Feb 10, 2017)

The mind will always give out before the body. People don't realize the levels of punishment they can endure until they actually set their minds to it -- and then experience it. That little mind controls the body -- it's that simple. If you have the correct mindset, your body will physically give out before your mind does.

Drive on...until you physically can't.


----------



## Marine0311 (Feb 10, 2017)

Good luck.


----------



## FacFortia (Feb 11, 2017)

I appreciate the kind words of wisdom and encouragement, Marines. I look forward to the day I may call all of you my brothers.

Also, quick (possibly boot ass) question: perhaps it's just another case of misinformation by the internet, but a while back I read somewhere that the only way Marines fail BRPC/BRC is if they DOR. Is that true? Sounds like bullshit to me, but you never can tell.


----------



## Scubadew (Feb 16, 2017)

FacFortia said:


> I appreciate the kind words of wisdom and encouragement, Marines. I look forward to the day I may call all of you my brothers.
> 
> Also, quick (possibly boot ass) question: perhaps it's just another case of misinformation by the internet, but a while back I read somewhere that the only way Marines fail BRPC/BRC is if they DOR. Is that true? Sounds like bullshit to me, but you never can tell.



You still have to meet the standards. There are pass/fail evolutions.


----------

